# Our Lovely Pets!



## HKayG (Jul 12, 2012)

I am a co-founder on deviant art of a labrador appreciation club and I have seen just how much everybody loves their pets! So I thought i'd start a little thread for everyone to post pictures of their beloved pets! Post away!

My Pets

Harvey - Black Lab
Willow - Yellow Lab
Cora - Liver Flat Coat (Died a couple of weeks ago, lived to a grand age & had a fab life)
Ollie - Grey Horse (mine - he can't be ridden, that's why he's mine!)
Gully - Black Horse (My sister's)
Merlin - Horse behind that you can't see (my mums)
Poppy - Cat (also mine!)


----------



## vangoghsear (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the one that died recently.  Nice photos.


----------



## HKayG (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you.

Oh it's ok - she lived to a grand old age and she had a superb life.


----------



## Mr mitchell (Jul 12, 2012)

Cute photos but its very sad one died, hope your are okay.


----------



## HKayG (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you - she lived to a good age, especially for a flat coat. She's with our other dogs now!


----------



## Potty (Jul 12, 2012)

Caption: "So as I was saying, if we were to get rid of the cat I think we would... He's behind me isn't he?"






More random picutres of Serendipity the dog. 
















Blimmin love my dog.


----------



## HKayG (Jul 12, 2012)

Serendipity is the best name EVER. I was always taught two syllable names were best for dogs but that's just awesome!

It was actually you and your dog that made me think to make this thread!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 15, 2012)

[FONT=&Verdana]Beautiful fur kids you have there.  And beautiful photography.

[/FONT]

[FONT=&Verdana]Potty, your pup is adorable, and what great shots of him.


Here's mine:

Roscoe- Black Lab mix. He's an old man, now. 

[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]

Rosie- Yellow Lab.( P.S. never leave your broom outside. )

[/FONT]

Diesel- Border Collie. So smart, it's scary. 

[FONT=&Verdana]

[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]Monte- Arabian, My sweet old gentleman. We don't do much riding anymore.

[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]

Ben- The newest member of our circus, a rescue cat from the shelter.[/FONT] He's quite sure that he is king of all he surveys.


----------



## HKayG (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha, they are all gorgeous! Rosie is a popular name for Yellow labs it seems!

I actually love that you call them fur kids - amazing!

And your cat is so cute, i think all cats have the same attitude, Poppy is so sure she is the boss (she doesn't look like her picture anymore! she's quite big now!)


----------



## garza (Aug 13, 2012)

HKayG - You have some good photos. One I especially like, which I call 'The Bishop and the Showgirl'.


----------

